# Review my Local shop/online beans



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is one of my most local coffee shops.

http://www.johnwatt-online.co.uk

Anybody got any thoughts based on their website or having actually bought from them?

My other local option is whittards, however I have already seen some dubious reviews on their beans on here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I hve had drinks in there , I'll be kind and say it wasn't to my tastes

They are " old school. " cafe in they way they prepare drinks

Scalding hot, in tall glass glasses , ladies in waitress outfits , the beans looked very black and were stored in containers open to sunlight .

They had a huge menu of coffees of which you could order any of them as any brew method you wanted , suffice to say the espresso wasn't really well dialled

Now they may rost differently or better than their cafe suggests but I'm not convinced on being in there for an noir and watching service .

In the end give them a go , let us know how they are , always good to hear new experiences from places


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I hve had drinks in there , I'll be kind and say it wasn't to my tastes
> 
> They are " old school. " cafe in they way they prepare drinks
> 
> ...


I would defiantly agree with you on the cafe review. Not the best coffee experience, although the old school decor and the little museum bit downstairs quite a nice touch.

I bought some beans from them the other day and had them ground. I'm set to get a classic delivered 2mo so have tried them in my stove top and found them a lot better than supermarket and prob better, and cheaper, than anything I've bought from whittards.

Do they actually roast beans themselves?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like it

There are some great online roasters you can try - hasbean , smokey barn , rave , small batch , coffee compass

You really need a grinder tho


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Looks like it
> 
> There are some great online roasters you can try - hasbean , smokey barn , rave , small batch , coffee compass
> 
> You really need a grinder tho


Yes,,,the grinder.

Sounds like I really do need a grinder. I didn't realise just how much until I decided to buy a machine then begin my research. Pricey buggers ain't they! Just got the machine past the wife so will need to build up some brownie points before that happens.

Doesn't help I also have an expensive guitar habit!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol talk to Xpenno , he is the same

You really really really really need a grinder

Trying to make espresso without one is a fairly frustrating and fruitless exercise


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Had a look at hasbean and will prob order one of their starter packs next


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scot13 said:


> Had a look at hasbean and will prob order one of their starter packs next


Honestly You really need a grinder to get the best from speciality roasters

You won't be doing the hasbean justice on pre ground for espresso


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

A good grinder is critical, otherwise you will be wasting your time


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Okay okay okay!!!

You wore me down guys! Tomorrow I shall be ordering one of them porlex hand grinders. Prob the mini sounds the best bet.

Hopefully this will do the job until I can upgrade to an electric one.


----------

